# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Как на вас повлиял этот форум?

## S.E.L.L.

отписываемся как на вас повлиял этот форум...

----------


## stre10k

с одной стороны помог, а с другой меня бесит любое состояние кроме крайнего предсмертного, в котором я был когда сюда попал, потом еще несколько раз по нескольку дней... ну в общем форум много полезного дал, знакомых новых...

----------


## Wolf

2
оттянул время, этим и помог

----------


## stre10k

кого и как спас? ...если не секрет...
(проголосвал ктото так)

----------


## taggart

;) Кому турма, а кому мать родна (с) %)




> кого и как спас? ...если не секрет...


 Эээ..секрет? )))) Закрыть его надо!!!! ))))))))))))))))))))

А если серьёзно - думаю все и так все знают (about me & forum) :)

----------


## Rajtaro

> кого и как спас? ...если не секрет...
> (проголосвал ктото так)


 А, собственно говоря, в чем проблема?

----------


## stre10k

да не просто интересно лан проехали если все так в штыки

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Мне этот форум очень нравится, наверное, он мне помог разобраться в себе. А еще я поняла, что большинство причин для суицида - глупость, нет ничего дороже жизни и нет такой причины, чтобы с ней расстаться (по крайней мере добровольно). Хотя депрессивные состояния бывают у всех, но далеко не у всех они заканчиваются самоубийством.

----------


## Freezer2007

чем то помог,не знаю почему,но я всё же отказался от дальнейших попыток(в крайнем случае на время)

----------


## NoNaMe

> чем то помог,не знаю почему,но я всё же отказался от дальнейших попыток(в крайнем случае на время)


 То же самое.

----------


## Voluntaria

> чем то помог,не знаю почему,но я всё же отказался от дальнейших попыток(в крайнем случае на время)


 Аналогично...(на время)

----------


## NightKnight

Это форум, на котором меня понимают и не считают безумцем...[/code]

----------


## Voluntaria

> Это форум, на котором меня понимают и не считают безумцем...[/code]


 Полностью с тобой согласна!!!

----------


## Вия

NightKnight:аналогично...,этот форум помогает...всмысле того что он рассасует потихоньку боль,которая в каждом из нас.мы общаемся рассказываем о себе,кому-то помогаем кто-то нам.и это радует.)))
то что ты не один такой,т.е есть люди которые тебя понимают.

----------


## bugfly

В неочень хороший момент моей жизни, который всё ещё продолжается, будь он неладен, я нахожу здесь поддержку. Приятно общаться с теми кто тебя понимает, это многого стоит.

----------


## Beata

В состоянии апатии спасает, в состоянии депрессии отвлекает от гнетущих мыслей, в состоянии отчужденности от мира напоминает, что ты не один. Спасибо!

----------


## TUSKA

дом

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> дом


 ...сердце кровью обливается в смятении...

----------


## Stas

Хороший форум. Столько нового узнал. Недавно существенно расширил словарный запас матюков. А экзамен "по познаниям в самоуничтожении" могу на отлично сдать.

----------


## Freezer2007

Форум - паутина над бездной, попав в неё ты застряёшь, появляются новые люди, которые тебе помогают. Ктото неможет или нехочет хвататся за эту нить и падает, ктото хватается, а потом жалеет что не пролетел мимо, некоторые используют паутинку как путь обратно - в жизнь. 
Сложно сказать помогает он или нет. Тут всё зависит от человека, и того как он себя зарекамендует, сможет ли он обьяснить свою проблему так, чтобы его поняли.
*продолжение депресивных мыслей*

----------


## Aero

на меня форум никак особо не повлеял,всего лишь способ высказаться,пообщаться  с такими же как я (во сказанул=), и конечно,мнения своего я ни за что не поменяю,такой я по натуре человек)

----------


## Regiss

Форум оч. помог в том смысле, что я увидел немерено людей с проблемами, кот. у меня были и есть и с мыслями о С/У. Мне просто долго объясняли, что я один такой "ненормальный". Тем временем и наиболее острые проблемы (жизнь с родителями в одной квартире) разрешились удачно. 
Форум придает сил.

----------


## Коба

> Дом, бывший.


 yes

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Ох сейчас скажу...
Проходил мимо, заглянул, почитал/посмотрел, поделился своей проблемой(банально - было интересно услышать чужое мнение)... но вот впечатление после 3х недель пребывания... скажем так, не самое лучшее.

Если отбросить все слова(будем реалистами - в основном "сопли") о суициде, то этот форум не многим отличается от миллионов других.
Повод к началу общения иной... а потом все тоже самое...
С одним но... о котором я предпочту умолчать, дабы не задеть чужие чувства.
В общем-то это мне и помогло. Фактически помощи 0, но уверенности на счет некоторых вещей в жизни прибавилось. Как у меня там все сложится не знаю, но задерживаться я тут более не намерен...

Тем кто "жует сопли в собственном болоте" желаю их точно так-же жевать еще лет 60.
А, те кто приходит сюда "учить жизни лентяев и неудачников" надеюсь захлебнуться собственной слюной.
Таким ребятам как *Рон* желаю только успехов в осуществлении задуманного(чем-бы оно ни было)

Всем спасибо...

----------


## Artist

Последнее, дом. ^А я тебе желаю впредь держать свой негатив при себе и не выплескивать его на окружающих.
Я люблю это место. Их всего два, этот и Aaliyah.com, хотя там мы обычно ссоримся постоянно lol 
Грей, спасибо большое! 
У этого форума особенная атмосфера, я уж знаю, мы с ним многое пережили, что-то страшно вспоминать, что-то смешно, но как бы там ни было, приятно возвращаться...домой.

----------


## White_Gargouil

форум.. о многом заставляет задуматься, многое - пересмотреть, в основном посредством отвлечения от самого себя и внимания к обстоятельствам и суждениям других.
обратная связь может править возможные ошибки убеждений. правильно воспринимая критику извне сам учишься мыслить критичнее. это способствует большей осознанности.
ну и кроме того, учитывая лично мое состояние, пребывание здесь отлично и порой даже с пользой убивает время, которое без форума я тратил бы, скорее всего, на непрестанный сон или слежение день напролет за секундной стрелкой на часах, снедаясь при этом тьмой собственных мыслей, не находящих выхода, все глубже падая в безумие и ужас..

----------


## Unity

Именно на этом форуме довелось мне повстречать самых удивительных, прекрасных, премудрых *мыслящих людей*. 
Именно в Сети, именно на этом ресурсе, без всякой цензуры. 
Наяву - ни разу. Явь - для меня мертва, тысячи табу приличий, ограниченность и необразованность.

----------


## 4ёрный

Unity, в сети человек не испытывает давление общества. Поэтому  irl мысли будут спрятаны под маску "приличия и морали". Мне приходится держать наготове минимум 4 разных "я". И даже в сети я не могу сказать, что я настоящий...

----------


## Wasted

> Unity, в сети человек не испытывает давление общества. Поэтому  irl мысли будут спрятаны под маску "приличия и морали". Мне приходится держать наготове минимум 4 разных "я". И даже в сети я не могу сказать, что я настоящий...


 
Я даже затрудняюсь ответить, какой вообще настоящий "я". Во снах, что ли. Там принимаешь какие-то решения, с кем-то общаешься порой так, как не стал бы наяву.

----------


## Unity

Верно, мистер *4ёрный* - Мировая Сеть стала той практопией/тем новым эдемом, в коем люди могут _говорить, что чувствуют_, во что они верят и как полагают. 
Просто потому, что могут - безо опасений неких психиатров, полиции нравов, ких-то осуждений на почве политик, религий или же стадной морали. 
Наяву - лишь фальшь и тишина. 
Просто не могу понять: как люди общались в былые эпохи, когда не было Сети, экой виртуальной "кабинки для исповедей" (словно в католических храмах и соборах)?

Также верно, мистер *Wasted* - настоящее просто невозможно низвести к Словам. 
Господин *Белая Гаргулья* несказанно метко передал это прозрение в последнем своём творении: мы - как переменный ток. Каждая наша личина - завсегда условна ну и относительна; она словно соткана из зеркала - в зависимости от окружения меняемся мы. 
Так какая с массы наших "трансформаций" Подлинна? И в какой момент - с тех десятилетий, кои мы проводим, мытарствуя Здесь?
Если в той калейдоскопе масок хоть что-то реальное, подлинное ну и неизменное?
Ответ - утвердительный. 
Хотя маски наши - у всех уникальны в силу нашей ДНК, хотя и они алхимически-изменчивы и ситуативны - одно в нас реально и оно общее для всех.
Экран нашего сознания, бдительного ну и пробуждённого. 
Буддисты это констатировали тезисом "Существует один только Будда" (хотя личностей - не счесть в мировой истории, в каждой пылал огонёк, зажженный однажды только от одной "свечи"). Верующие (разных направлений) это отмечали фразой: один только бог. 

И наша "задача", стоит полагать, это... устранить преграды - между Настоящим в нас и нашими несметными фальшивыми "лицами", что вечно "хамелеонят" в зависимости от условий хаотической окружающей среды.

----------

